# GPS apps / phone use in competition



## bighairydel (Feb 3, 2019)

I know this year they have changed the rules so that range finders are allowed in competitions but just wondered if you're allowed to use your phone with a gps app during comps?


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 3, 2019)

It depends on the app.

Basically anything that tells you what club to use or gives you distance based upon elevation would not be allowed.

Simple things like standard GPS such as hole19 are fine

Common examples of uses of _equipment _that are allowed and not allowed during a playerâ€™s _round _under this Rule are:


(1) _Distance and Directional Information_.

â€¢ _Allowed_. Getting information on distance or direction (such as from a distance-measuring device or compass).

â€¢ _Not Allowed_. ïƒ˜ Measuring elevation changes, or  Interpreting distance or directional information (such as using a device to get a recommended _line of play _or club selection based on the location of the playerâ€™s ball).


â€¢ _Not Allowed_.
ïƒ˜ Processing or interpreting playing information from the _round _(such as club recommendations based on current _round _distances), or Using any physiological information recorded during the _round_.


----------



## bighairydel (Feb 3, 2019)

Ah ok, the app I use has a google map that I use for distance to hazards etc but it doesn't  recommend clubs etc. Would that be ok?


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 3, 2019)

bighairydel said:



			Ah ok, the app I use has a google map that I use for distance to hazards etc but it doesn't  recommend clubs etc. Would that be ok?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes.

This has been allowable for quite some time by Local Rule it not just part of the new rules.


----------



## bighairydel (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice one, thanks!


----------



## Scozzy (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm under the impression that because your phone/device can give you weather and wind info as well that it is NOT allowed in comp? Regardless of whether you use those apps or not you are using a device capable of giving you all sorts of info well beyond front back and middle of green/hazard distance.... that's my understanding anyway


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 5, 2019)

Scozzy said:



			I'm under the impression that because your phone/device can give you weather and wind info as well that it is NOT allowed in comp? Regardless of whether you use those apps or not you are using a device capable of giving you all sorts of info well beyond front back and middle of green/hazard distance.... that's my understanding anyway
		
Click to expand...

 That was the ruling at one time but is not the current one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2019)

Does the club still have to have this as a local rule for competitive play? I would assume most have adopted the suggested example and allow DMD's for most normal club events but are they still banned in opens etc


----------



## doublebogey7 (Feb 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Does the club still have to have this as a local rule for competitive play? I would assume most have adopted the suggested example and allow DMD's for most normal club events but are they still banned in opens etc
		
Click to expand...

No,  rule 4.3a(1) allows players to use a device that measures distance only.  Though the committee may adopt a local rule prohibiting there use.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 5, 2019)

Scozzy said:



			I'm under the impression that because your phone/device can give you weather and wind info as well that it is NOT allowed in comp?
		
Click to expand...

Normally such apps simply report information from a nearby weather station. That is permitted. With respect to jim8flog, it always was but was misunderstood so the authorities had to issue a clarification.
What is not permitted is the device actually measuring or gauging the conditions (including gradient/elevation).


----------

